# Dead end?



## soscared (Apr 8, 2015)

My Wife is diagnosed with; Paranoia, Anxiety, depression, Fibro, short term memory loss, diabetes, pacemaker, allergies to corn, soy, eggs, and shellfish. Random emotions, PTSD, Seizures.

My wife can't be left alone, her mental illness gives her suicidal compulsions, but can't take medication due to her PTSD. I can't keep a job because I can to come home to her resque daily. I'd like to get a caretaker but she only trusts myself and her ex-husband, to her everyone else is trying to kill her.

She only eats McDonalds, its the only food she feels safe eating. I can't cook for her because she's paranoid I'll poison her food. Since I can't keep a job, we can't pay our bills or for her McDonalds food. If there's no McDonalds, she won't eat. And then her blood sugar gets too low, and sometime I've had to resesatate her.

Recently we found a way to get by. Her ex-husband comes over on tuesdays and thursdays to take care of her while I go to a part time job willing to work with our situation. But yesterday my wife told me she has feelings for her ex-husband again. 

I have to go to work so we can live, but in order to do that I have to leave her in the care of a man she has romantic feelings for. 

I'm so stressed and exhausted. You'd never know she has the problems she has just by looking at her. I'm the only one who cleans our home, I have to go everywhere she goes but she won't go anywhere I want to go. I don't see my friends anymore, and rarely see my family. I give her massages everyday, I walk on egg shells everyday to not trigger her PTSD, Anxiety, or Paranoia. 

I feel like I lost my life, all my dreams and goals are gone. I don't know what to do. She's been in therapy for 20+ years, but it seems like its not working.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow, that is a lot to deal with. I'm not quite sure how you cope with all that, it seems quite overwhelming. I think many men in your position would be relieved she found someone else and get out as fast as they could.

If she's been in therapy for 20+ years and is only getting worse, then it is safe to say it isn't helping. She needs more help and much more intensive than seeing a Shrink or Dr. to refill the mounds of drugs she must be taking. I assume you go to at least some of her appts.? You need to talk to her doctors and tell them she is not get adequate care. She sounds like she needs to be hospitalized.


----------



## Sandie (Mar 31, 2015)

Does she ask for supersize?


----------



## LaundryMan (Mar 17, 2015)

If she thinks that anything besides McDonald's is trying to poison her, then I think that crosses a line into genuine delusion. Antipsychotics are probably called for in this case. Does she see/has she seen a psychiatrist that can evaluate her for these?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

OP, how long have the two of you been married? And were her problems apparent when you met, or have they gotten progressively worse over time?

I'm so sorry for all that you are dealing with. I know it probably seems impossible, but I hope you find a way to carve out some time for yourself too. You are a prime candidate for severe burnout and your own health may suffer. Being a caretaker is extremely difficult and stressful, as you already know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ricky15100 (Oct 23, 2013)

What an ungrateful wretch of a human being!!! You've got yourself a get out of jail card here, I'd cash it yesterday pal, gtfo of there now!!!!


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

How long have you been married and what attracted you to this woman in the first place?


----------



## poppyseed (Dec 22, 2013)

It's too odd to think her "ex-husband" is still lurking in the scene...are they having an active relationship? It does sound like...but at least, this might be an opportunity to GET OUT..(I wouldn't normally say this) but when someone's spouse is having EA or PA on top of a myriad of crazy antics..it's all finished..you are slowly getting killed by this woman who is the ruler of your miserable life. You are essentially a trite slave of hers. It's no marriage.


----------

